# How to have TV reset input source automatically to HDMI1



## goalasso (Nov 25, 2018)

Here is what i have:
1) Samsung TV with Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) activated
2) Apple TV Gen4 (not 4k)
3) Direct tV Genie

Direct TV using HDMI 1 
Apple TV is using HDMI 2

My Direct TV Genie Remote (RC73) turns on the Direct TV Genie and the TV and the input source if HDMI 1 - has always done this. -- works great!

I have it now also setup so that if I turn on the Apple TV the television automatically turns on *AND* correctly changes the input source to *HDMI 2* -- all works great.

When I turn off the Apple TV is also turns off the TV - great!
When I turn off the TV it also turns off the Apple TV - great!

BUT, when i then turn on the TV AFTER using Apple TV, using the DirectTV Genie remote (RC73), the input source remains on HDMI2. - *Not* great!

*I want the TV to switch to input HDMI1 when the input source is Direct TV after it having been HDMI2. *
Any ideas/help is appreciated!!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

The device connected to the HDMI input has to be on in order for the CEC to work.


----------



## goalasso (Nov 25, 2018)

studechip said:


> The device connected to the HDMI input has to be on in order for the CEC to work.


That makes sense. So, if I just want to get back to HDMI 1 from HDMI 2, how to do that without having to select SOURCE manually? Is there a button on the Direct TV remote I can push to automatically start to send the signal from the Genie to have the TV switch automatically? How should I/ would you set this up? TIA!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Like I said, in order to have a particular input work, you have to have the device connected to it on.


----------



## goalasso (Nov 25, 2018)

studechip said:


> Like I said, in order to have a particular input work, you have to have the device connected to it on.


Sorry, not sure I follow. It is on. My DTV Genie is on. here is teh scenario:

1) Genie is on
2) Select apple tv by clicking apple tv remote -- apple tv starts and tv AUTOMATICALLY switches to HDMI 2 and i am good to go --- this is what currently occurs and is what I want.
3) now, I am done watching apple tv and want to watch Direct TV via HDMI1. What do I do? I DO NOT Want to have to select source

Does this help? Basically, I wish I could push one button on the DTV remote (RC73) and have it switch to DTV just like one click switches to Apple TV on HDMI 2 with the ATV remove. TIA


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

What happens if you turn the Apple TV off?


----------



## goalasso (Nov 25, 2018)

studechip said:


> What happens if you turn the Apple TV off?


Thought you were on to something... I had it set so that if any ANYNET device was turned off, then all were or i if TV was turned off then all devices were. So, I turned that option off. Then if I turn everything off, i have to turn on the TV/Genie with the remote and turn on the ATV with its remote -- non longer one touch. Ok. So, if I do this and then have ATV on, then turn off ONLY ATV, the TV remains on HDMI 2 (ATV) and does not switch to HDMI 1 (DTV). Bummer.


----------



## goalasso (Nov 25, 2018)

PS: I just realized that if I am already watching DTV (HDMI1), the anynet setup doesnt automatically switch to HDMI2 (ATV) when I click the ATV remote, like it does when I start with ATV from an off position


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

goalasso said:


> PS: I just realized that if I am already watching DTV (HDMI1), the anynet setup doesnt automatically switch to HDMI2 (ATV) when I click the ATV remote, like it does when I start with ATV from an off position


I think you would be very happy with a Logitech Harmony remote that you can program. It will do what you want to do.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I think you would be very happy with a Logitech Harmony remote that you can program. It will do what you want to do.


Or he could buy a Fire TV Cube and do what he wants so easily you wouldn't believe it. I just bought another one for the living room. Having an ATV on a 4K (I have no idea if this happens on a normal Samsung) Samsung can be a royal PITA. Add a Fire TV device and you have a real cluster...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

goalasso said:


> PS: I just realized that if I am already watching DTV (HDMI1), the anynet setup doesnt automatically switch to HDMI2 (ATV) when I click the ATV remote, like it does when I start with ATV from an off position


I've had nothing but problems using an ATV on a Samsung TV. I gave up and use a Fire TV Cube to switch HDMI ports. Works easily by voice command and is a lot quicker than any other way I've tried. When I set up a TV I don't let the set control the ATV, I don't let the set even "see" the ATV. There might be a better way to do this but I haven't found it.

Rich


----------



## goalasso (Nov 25, 2018)

as an update, i purchased a new Samsung Q series with One Connect box -- no longer an issue. It works great now using the single One Remote


----------

